# A decent sharpener, but be careful!



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I may need to get one of these.
A sharp knife is a must….
For effective back stabbing!!!


----------



## Dick33 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have one and it is the best sharpener I ever had.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

This tool is on my short list. It's only a few dollars more than the knife sharpening attachment that fits on a WS3000. The "stand-alone" sharpener looks like it will work better too.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it really that quiet or was it not running when you ran the knife through? Is the grinding angle fixed or adjustable? Any problems rounding off the tips of your knives?

Also, disappointed that you didn't slice a tomato at the end


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

It's actually pretty loud. It takes a little practice, but getting the ends of the knives isn't a problem once you get the hang of it. Sorry, I didn't want tomato juice on my bench!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Stumpy…talk to your wife. She probably knows about these new things called 'plates" Keeps the juice off the bench. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for info. A little juice on the bench, bah, just tell everyone it's blood!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Well done Stumpy


----------



## Smalltimer (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been interested in these for a long time, so thanks for the review!

The big question for me is this: Is it southpaw-friendly? I'm lefthanded and I've read other reviews that suggest it's awkward for people with my particular gift/affliction.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have this tool for a while and it is great. Also being a lefty, it one problem is sharpening true left handed scissors. Being a sailmaker it would be a great asset if it could, i just have to free-hand it. 
Otherwise a great tool, even though the belts are a little high priced.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good one Stumps. Thnx fer yer 2-cents


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That's a pretty sharp accessory. Thanks for not juicing it up.


----------

